# Festool Denibber help, pulling paint off



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I am attempting to fill stone chips and trying out the methods in the Scratch and stone chip removal.... thread (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217520).

Trying the cut and shave method, applied the touch up paint (Paints 4 U touch up pot with lacquer mixed in). Left a full 24 hours then try to shave the 'blob' flat. It shaves a little off, but then the paint pulls out of the chip and I am back to square to one. I've tried working the de-nibber in different directions but doesn't seem to make any difference. A couple of chips are ok, but the majority I need to redo.

What am I doing wrong?

Is it the damp/cold weather not allowing the paint to cure properly (the car is kept outside).


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id leave it longer myself


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm away most the weekend so was going to fill them tonight again and give it a few days to cure. 

Will also have a damn good scrub with IPA before hand as well.

But I am driving a couple of hours tonight, so should I fill before I leave or when I get there?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

are you sanding the area ?

No paint will stick to un keyed area !

Tommy


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I probably looked we'll strange in the hotel car park Saturday, but touched up the chips again.

Got home this morning and they actually seem to be shaving off properly without pulling out etc. Actually the excess paint is coming off completely differently now so must have been a curing issue.

A couple need touching in again so will try a light sand to give a key as well next time.

Kris


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I spoke to soon! Paint is still pulling out the chips, I must be using it wrong somehow but not sure as it seems so simple.

Tempted to give up and try spot sanding instead


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Like mr paint has said you need to sand the area where the chip is with 1500 or 2000(just a light tickle with the wet/dry paper) to key the touch up paint to stick,so wet dry the stone chip area,dry and clean the area,touch up the chip with colour and let the base coat dry,then blob a tiny bit of clearcoat on I would use 2k,dry it with heat gun or leave it over night.then 2000 the touched up area flat with a hard block and polish it back up if it's done correct you will not see it at all and have to look hard to find it or at least it will take your eye off it


----------



## mbnerd (Jan 6, 2014)

As already mentioned it's important to let the paint cure. Here are some shots I took of a test bonnet that I use.

Stone chips filled (the paint was not a colour match on purpose ...)









Denibbed (this took some time)









Wet sanded









and, finally polished


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Great job. 

I keep looking at de- nibblers. For this exact reason as I get asked to do a lot of stone chips. 

So is the secret to make sure you allow it to dry long enough?


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

It might sound silly but I recently bought a denibber and used it on some touch ups I had done to the wife's car.

I must stress I didn't know what I was doing but I touched up the paint and didn't even look at it for a week or so, I then used the denibber and got the exact result I was hoping for no problem pulling paint out or anything.

The ONLY problem I had was I used the wrong colour touch up (doh!) I still haven't ordered the correct silver paint she needs but once I get the correct paint I feel sure the denibber will be worth its weight in gold even with the wrong silver paint the touch ups look better than before I started.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I had another go filling them this morning, now away till Saturday so will give it one last go then. But to be honest I'm pretty comfortable wit sanding them flat now...


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Do any other companies do de-nibblers or is it a festool only thing. I can't help but think how pricy they are for what they are. I guess it's the type of metal you're paying for,.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Do any other companies do de-nibblers or is it a festool only thing. I can't help but think how pricy they are for what they are. I guess it's the type of metal you're paying for,.


Mirka shark blade is another one .


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I have 2 Mirka shark blades, but I don't know how much they were as I was given them by a rep.


----------

